# Breaking down the cost of dog ownership



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

by JACQUE NEWMAN
September 30, 2008 2:01 PM










You have done your research and know the dog of your dreams. Now how much is that puppy going to cost you?
The cost to purchase a pup differs according to many factors.

You might pick up a darling deal through a Free to Good Home ad in your local paper or you may be in the market for something fancier. Depending on the type of dog you're looking for, the purchase price can be just about anything your heart desires and your budget can handle.

After that, what can you expect to pay in upkeep during that first year of blissful ownership?

Vaccines:

$200 to $300 and up. This includes three sets of shots administered at 9, 12 and 16 weeks of age to cover distemper, adenovirus, parainfluenza, parvo, rabies and more (or less) according to your dog's lifestyle and general health.

Stool exam:

$30 to $50. To check for parasites. This is absolutely imperative for new pups. These exams should continue on a regular basis according to your veterinarian's recommendations.

Parasite preventive product:

$95 to $150. To avoid heartworm, fleas and other parasites. Your veterinarian will recommend the correct products and dosage for your dog.

Microchip identification:

$25 to $80. The best way to ensure your dog's return if he becomes lost or if proof of ownership is required.

Spay/neuter:

$250 to $500 and up. Cost depends upon male or female, body weight, plus any additional requirements related to surgery and post-surgery.

Puppy training classes:

$100 to $400 and up. The best money you'll ever spend to help your pup's socialization skills and keep you updated on training methods. Cost depends on individual schools and course length.

Food:

Budget according to your dog's weight, breed, activity level, veterinarian's recommendations and personal preferences. The sky is the limit when it comes to commercial pet food and you may also want to supplement with home-cooked fare and treats. Your veterinarian can help you choose the right diet plan.

Grooming:

$10 to $40 and up. For shampoo and condition suitable for doing it yourself. Add $12 to $20 for good-quality nail clippers plus $10 to $50 for appropriate brushes, combs and other grooming aids. Cost of product depends upon personal preference and condition of your dog's hair and skin. If your dog will need professional grooming for bathing, haircuts and/or nail clipping, visit a few local groomers to discuss your dog's requirements and pick up a price list.

Extras:

Food bowls, bed, collars and leashes, toys, travel accessories for your car, professional dog walker, daycare, boarding, crate, treats and chewies, sweaters and boots. Go plain or go fancy. Buying accessories for a new dog is one of life's true pleasures.

Unexpected veterinary visits:

Expect them. Ask your veterinarian to help you choose a pet health insurance carrier (monthly premium $30 and up according to each plan) or open a bank account earmarked for puppy-related surprises in the upcoming months and years.

Costs are rough estimates to aid in budgeting for your pup's first year. Before purchasing your puppy, consult with your veterinarian, professional dog trainer, groomer and pet supply store for more specific price guideline and other important information.

insidetoronto.com - Breaking down the cost of dog ownership

------------------------------------------------------------


----------

